# Asus P5Q Pro - Marvel Sata - Only one port is working

## spiryt

Hi,

I have an Asus P5Q Pro motherboard with Intel ICH10 and Marvel sata controllers

[code]03:00.0 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE6121 SATA II Controller (rev b2)[/code]

In BIOS i have AHCI mode configured along Normal mode with Drive X pert.

[code]03:00.0 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE6121 SATA II Controller (rev b2)[/code]

The problem is that only one port of the marvel controller is being seen by the kernel. The other port is simply not showing.

Aparrently the Marvel controller uses pmp. (I can get two drives to show under windblows). I was under the impression that libata provided port multiplier support. I am running gentoo-kernel 2.6.27. 

dmesg is showing the second port with the following line:

[code][   10.494275] ata8: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfafffc00 port 0xfafffd80 irq 16

[   11.120028] ata8: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)[/code]

I have tried swapping the cables just to make sure that it is not the physical connection problem but it does not look like it is.

Any ideas anyone ?

----------

## KarlisRepsons

Anyone got eSATA to work normally on this kind of board?

----------

## fbcyborg

Yes, my external sata works like a charm.

----------

## Martux

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Yes, my external sata works like a charm.

 

Where did you connect the ESATA? On the ICH10 ports or on the Marvell ones?

It works here too, but not with automounting (ICH10).

----------

## fbcyborg

According to the manual (P5QL PRO user’s manual(English) -  Version E3929), at page 2.2, I connected the external sata port to the SATA4 connector. But automount doesn't work to me too actually.

I don't know how to get it working, and this is another issue.

----------

## Martux

That' s afaik the ich10 port. I also connected it there, so I could deactivate the Marvell chipset in bios.

I don' t think automount will works.

----------

## fbcyborg

I'm little bit confused. Where's the Marvell connector? Could you locate it in the manual?

By the way, I didn't compile the Marvell sata support in the kernel.

As regard the automount, I guess it won't never work.. when you connect an external sata drive, it's like you insert an hot swappable hard drive in the bay. 

Also in this case automount doesn't work actually.

 :Sad: 

----------

## Martux

The ICH10 ones are the black connectors, the marvell ones the coloured.

At least that' s with my p5q. 

For the mounting I did an alias in my /root/.bashrc to minimize the hassle.

----------

## fbcyborg

Perhaps I don't see any black connector..  :Sad: 

Maybe something is distracting me... :/

----------

